# why no RCGT?



## ChrisG (Jan 3, 2006)

i really like the idea of the VTA but i just cannot get into it. there are no bodies that really catch my eye. it would be nice if it weren't limited to american. i mean if i could run an 88 M3 or 72 skyline body i would be in. but i think it would be awesome to see rcgt at more tracks. there is a much larger body selection and you could still do the 17.5 and control the tires. i would love to see a track run this in grand rapids. just my thoughts.


----------



## Gt35rgsx (Sep 2, 2009)

are you talking about world GT?


----------



## little will (Jul 8, 2009)

No Dan rcgt Is a fast Better version of vta.


----------



## mrbighead (Dec 17, 2008)

little will said:


> No Dan rcgt Is a fast Better version of vta.


Like you know.


----------



## Gt35rgsx (Sep 2, 2009)

ok i know now. its 17.5 with real bodies. god iam sorry iam retarted


----------



## mrbighead (Dec 17, 2008)

Gt35rgsx said:


> ok i know now. its 17.5 with real bodies. god iam sorry iam retarted


We just don't run this class at MSI. With some many people going to WGT soon there's not enough people for this class.


----------

